# What do I do now??



## clord (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been at my current job for the last 5 years. I have my CPC. I'm thinking about furthering my education, but I don't know where to start. I like the fact that I don't deal with too many customers besides my business office, nurses and on occasion physicians. I like dealing with paperwork more than people If you have any suggestons, please let me know. cpigeon@altru.org


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 26, 2009)

cpigeon said:


> I've been at my current job for the last 5 years. I have my CPC. I'm thinking about furthering my education, but I don't know where to start. I like the fact that I don't deal with too many customers besides my business office, nurses and on occasion physicians. I like dealing with paperwork more than people If you have any suggestons, please let me know. cpigeon@altru.org



What type of "setting" are you in now?  What do you like to do?


----------



## clord (May 2, 2009)

I work in a clinic with two other coders and approximately 15 providers. I mainly code for Family Practice (which I love), but I also code for Infectious Disease, Urgent Car, and Peds.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 2, 2009)

cpigeon said:


> I work in a clinic with two other coders and approximately 15 providers. I mainly code for Family Practice (which I love), but I also code for Infectious Disease, Urgent Car, and Peds.



Consider taking the CEMC and go towards auditing; which you would still have minimal to no pt contact and still do what you love.

Hope this helps


----------



## clord (May 10, 2009)

*Thank you so much*

What exactlly is the CEMC?


----------



## rthames052006 (May 10, 2009)

cpigeon said:


> What exactlly is the CEMC?



Certifed E/M Coder. You can check the corporate site and look for specialty certifications.


----------



## clord (May 15, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to me. I will check it out!


----------



## rthames052006 (May 15, 2009)

cpigeon said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply to me. I will check it out!



Oh... no problem at all, I'm actually sitting for this exam in the morning!!!


----------

